# i'm proud of myself



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

....


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I wish I had the courage to do that. Good job :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Same here -> Way to go, WhyMe888! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## tranquil_emotion (Sep 6, 2005)

Thats Awsome!!!!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## yaya (Sep 1, 2005)

yay! I bet that was challenging. congrats for doing it! did you enjoy it?


----------



## rjridley (Jul 28, 2005)

Good for you. One of the reasons I quit going out was because I hate going out by myself and I am not good at meeting people in those types of settings


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Good JOB! :banana :banana :boogie :nw :nw


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

YAY :clap :yay That's Great!!!!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

great! What did you go see?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

....


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats, you did a good thing.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats great


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

something i could never do  That's great!


----------

